# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  OXI ΠΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΦΟΒΙΑ!!!!

## MARO_86

Η φοβία είναι παιχνίδι του μυαλού μας και μόνο, πραγματικός κίνδυνος δεν υπάρχει. Κάποιοι ξέρουν πολύ καλά να παίζουν και να ποντάρουν σε αυτή κι έτσι μας κάνουν υποχείρια τους. Είναι καιρός να αποτινάξουμε ότι μας κρατάει πίσω, ότι δεν μας αφήνει να κάνουμε ένα πραγματικό ξεκίνημα, μπορούμε πολύ καλύτερα πιστέψτε με.

Φόβος; όχι πια... όχι για μένα, όχι για εσάς, ας τον επιστρέψουμε σε αυτούς που μας τον προκαλούν...

----------


## venom

Ένας σαν κι εμένα που λόγω άγχους έχω τάσεις λιποθυμίας είναι παν δύσκολο να το αποβάλω. Προσπαθώ αλλά δεν μπορώ... Εσύ κατάφερες τιποτα;;;

----------


## MARO_86

Κι΄εγώ venom Μου παλέυω με τους νευρόπονους της καρδιάς και με την υποχονδρίαση μου....

----------


## Frozen78

> Κι΄εγώ venom Μου παλέυω με τους νευρόπονους της καρδιάς και με την υποχονδρίαση μου....


Ακολουθείς κάποια αγωγή ή από μόνη σου το παλεύεις?

----------


## venom

> Κι΄εγώ venom Μου παλέυω με τους νευρόπονους της καρδιάς και με την υποχονδρίαση μου....


Παντως μην ξεχνας οτι ολα οσα μας συμβαινουν ειναι για το καλο μας. Δεν το βλεπουμε ομως τωρα διοτι υποφερουμε. Και να σου ενα απο τα καλα; Γινομαστε πιο δυνατοι ψυχικα. Και ακομα ενα; Ενω μονο στην ιδεα ταραζομαστε με την αρρωστια και νομιζουμε πως δεν θα τα καταφερουμε ειμαστε εδω και μιλαμε:)

----------


## 66psy

οταν παντως εχεις να βγαλεις 600 σελιδες υλης μονο για ενα μαθημα, η φοβια παει απο κει που ηρθε 
α! που χρονος για τετοια :P

περα απο την πλακα παντως παιδια η αισιοδοξια ειναι μεγαλο οπλο για τις αγχωδεις διαταραχες (το προσδιοριζω γιατι μονον εδω εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια).
κι ακομη κι αν ερθει μια μικρη υποτροπη, μην το βαζετε κατω! γιατι μετα την υποτροπη θα ρθει παλι η ανακαμψη...
μας πηγαινει λιγο γενικως πανω κατω, αλλα αν παραμεινουμε πρωτον ψυχραιμοι εμεις οι αγχωδεις και δευτερον αισιοδοξοι θα τα καταφερουμε :)

----------


## ioannis2

Υπερβαση ειναι το να επιδιωκεις να ερχεσαι προσωπο με προσωπο, να εκτίθεσαι δλδ, μ αυτα που υποτιθεται σε φοβίζουν. Η αποφυγη τους τρεφει το φόβο. Η υπέρβαση οδηγει στην εξοικείωση κι αυτη με τη σειρα της λυνει με τον καιρο το πρόβλημα. Το ζητημα ειναι να συνειδητοποιήσει κανεις τη διαστρεβλωση αυτη της σκεψης, ήτοι το φοβο, όσο πιο νωρίς γίνεται, ώστε οι απωλειες στη ζωη του (κόστος δλδ) να ειναι λιγότερες. Μια καλή ψυχοθεραπεια (πχ γνωστικη συμπεριφορικη) βοηθα αποτελεσματικα προς αυτη την κατευθυνση.

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Μπραβο Μαρω!!σε χαιρομαι :)

----------


## MARO_86

> Μπραβο Μαρω!!σε χαιρομαι :)


Μερμηγκα στα λόγια είμαι...πρακτικά είναι λίγο δύσκολο αλλά που θα πάει θα τα καταφέρουμε!!!

----------


## primal71

> Υπερβαση ειναι το να επιδιωκεις να ερχεσαι προσωπο με προσωπο, να εκτίθεσαι δλδ, μ αυτα που υποτιθεται σε φοβίζουν. Η αποφυγη τους τρεφει το φόβο. Η υπέρβαση οδηγει στην εξοικείωση κι αυτη με τη σειρα της λυνει με τον καιρο το πρόβλημα. Το ζητημα ειναι να συνειδητοποιήσει κανεις τη διαστρεβλωση αυτη της σκεψης, ήτοι το φοβο, όσο πιο νωρίς γίνεται, ώστε οι απωλειες στη ζωη του (κόστος δλδ) να ειναι λιγότερες. Μια καλή ψυχοθεραπεια (πχ γνωστικη συμπεριφορικη) βοηθα αποτελεσματικα προς αυτη την κατευθυνση.


Εδώ είναι που λέμε πόσο εύκολα μπορώ να κάνω θετικές σκέψεις αλλά όταν μέσα μας είμαστε ασύνδετοι ποτέ αυτές δεν μπορούν να μετουσιωθούν σε καμιά υπέρβαση και δυνατότητα για πραγματική αλλαγή προσπαθούμε να επεμβουμε στο παλιό το αρχαιό μέσα μας σε εκείνο που δεν έχει λογική και να το κάνουμε συνειδητό μάταια ...διότι ασχολούμαστε με κάτι που με τι λογική σκέψη είναι αδύνατον να το υπερνικήσουμε ....ετσι οπως λεει και η ΜΑΡΟ που ανοιξε το θέμα τοσο επαναστατικά ....ΣΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ .... οσο λοιπον και να εκτεθείς είναι σίγουρο οτι θα παλέψεις να καταπιέσεις με ψευδοαπελευθερωση το προβλημάσου και φυσικά θα γείνεις ειδικός των φαρμάκων κάποια στιγμή για να κρατιέσαι σε μια ευθραστη ασυνείδητη ισσοροπία.
Δέν είναι φαντασίωση μας οι φόβοι το ανχος δεν ειναι φιλοσοφική υπόθεση και δεν απαιτεί απο εμάς ηρωισμούς ...ηρωισμός είναι αυτο που κάνουμε η προσπαθούμε να κανουμε καθε μερα να ζούμε χωρίς την συναιδητότητα του πραγματικού μας εαυτου ...αλλοι τα καταφέρνουν καλήτερα σε αυτό αλλοι όχι ....πως λοιπόν θα συνειδητοποιήσεις την διαστρέβλωση που γράφεις ιωαννη όταν ολη η κατευθηνση ακόμη και της γνωστικης συμπεριφορικης θεραπειας που αναφερεις ειναι να σε αποσπασει απο αυτο που πραγματικα πρεπει να βοιωσεις και να σου πει δεξου συμβιβασου κανε προχωρα χωρις το πολυ παλιο που συνηθως δεν εχει λογικη παραμενει αγνωστο ακομη και σε αυτους που λεγονται ειδικοι?ΑΝ λοιπον θέλουμε τα λόγια μας για εμενα να μην παραμείνουν κουφια και .....απλα επανάσταση της πορδης........ χρειαζόμαστε τεχνικές(πρωτογενη θεραπεια)οι οποίες θα μας θέσουν τη σωστή βάση απο την αρχ΄η στο πρόβλημα και το τι τελικά μπορεί να είναι επιστημονική ψυχοθεραπεία για να κάνει ο καθένας το δικότου ταξιδι πισω στο χρόνο και να βρει αυτός τις απαντήσεις για το δικό του ανχος και τη προελευση του αλλιως θα μιλάμε για ψευδοελευθερια και τίποτε περισσοτερο ..ουτε τα βιβλια ουτε οι γκουρου ουτε τα φαρμακα μπορουν να μας δωσουν πισω ενα μπαμπα αδιαφορο η μαμα δεν μπορουν να γνωριζουν την ποιοτητα της ιδιας της γεννησης μας και την συμβολη της στο σημεριο μας ανχος ..ολα πρεπει να βοιωθουν λιγο λιγο αλλιως ..... θα εχουμε αναγκη μια νεα δραστηριοτητα καθε φορα για μια νεα αμυνα για μια νεα ψευδοσυνειδητοτητα και αναλογα τα τραυματα μας δυστηχως θα χαθουν πολλα χρονια ζωης που θα ασχολουμαστε με μια ισσοροπια που δεν θα ερχεται ποτεε.....πρωτα ειμαι απογοητευμενος απο αυτους τους ειδικους που δεν βλεπουν οτι απετυχαν με τον συμπεριφορισμο γιατι βολευτηκαν(δεν εχουν πραγματικα πολλοι λυσει το δικο τους βαθυτερο επιπεδο ασυνειδητου πονου ανχους και μαλιστα πολλοι υποστηριζουν οτι δεν υπαρχει) και μετα με καθεναν απο εμας που για τους εσωτερικους αυτους λογους(και οικονομικους ) επιλέγουν ψυχοθεραπειες αναλογες(συμπεριφορικες)η μαινουν μονο στα φαρμακα ... οταν λοιπον δεις και την αλλη πλευρα τότε αποφάσησε αλλα αν δεν βλέπεις την αλλη πλευρα ...θα λες ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΠΑΝΩ ...Η ΥΠΕΡΒΑΣΗ ΟΔΗΓΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΙΚΕΙΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΛΥΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ....ΦΟΒΑΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΑΝΣΑΝΣΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΕΝΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΒΑΣΗ ΣΕ ΑΣΑΝΣΕΡ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΗΣΕΙ ΤΗ ΦΟΒΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΩΣ ΟΛΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΠΡΙΤΣΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΦΟΒΑΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΣΑΝΣΕΡ ΚΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ...........ΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΙ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΗΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΦΟΒΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΞΑΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ....καθε φορα με ενα συμπτωμα ποτε ομως σαν ολοτητα το ατομο ...ΑΥΤΑ........

----------


## 1984muzzy

primal71 γεια.
Έχεις προσωπική εμπείρια (ες) απο ψυχοθεραπεία γνωσ.-συμπερ. μοντέλου στο παρελθόν? 
Αν ναι, άλλαξες ψυχοθεραπευτή και πόσες συνεδρίες διήρκησαν? 

Υπάρχει αντιπρόταση στην επίλυση των ζητημάτων του συγκεκριμένου θέματος που αφορά 
τις φοβίες (αγχώδεις διαταραχές και ευρύτερα νευρώσεις, προσθέτω εγώ) κατά τη γνώμη σου? 
Αν προτείνεις κάτι, συγκεκριμένα τι θα ήταν αυτό? Ψυχανάλυση? Κάτι άλλο?

----------


## μανμαν

> Η φοβία είναι παιχνίδι του μυαλού μας και μόνο, πραγματικός κίνδυνος δεν υπάρχει. Κάποιοι ξέρουν πολύ καλά να παίζουν και να ποντάρουν σε αυτή κι έτσι μας κάνουν υποχείρια τους. Είναι καιρός να αποτινάξουμε ότι μας κρατάει πίσω, ότι δεν μας αφήνει να κάνουμε ένα πραγματικό ξεκίνημα, μπορούμε πολύ καλύτερα πιστέψτε με.
> 
> Φόβος; όχι πια... όχι για μένα, όχι για εσάς, ας τον επιστρέψουμε σε αυτούς που μας τον προκαλούν...


να ξερεις οτι οταν καποιοι ανθρωποι ειναι υπερευαισθητοι με φοβιες και κρισεις πανικου οπως εμεις ειμαστε πολυ πιο δυνατοι απαυτους που δεν εχουν γιατι τα καταφερνουμε στη ζωη περα απτο προβλημα μας 

αν καταφερναμε να τυθασευσουμε το μαλακισμενο το μυαλο μας που τρεχει με χιλια θα γινομασταν εκατο φορες καλυτεροι απαυτους

----------


## primal71

> primal71 γεια.
> Έχεις προσωπική εμπείρια (ες) απο ψυχοθεραπεία γνωσ.-συμπερ. μοντέλου στο παρελθόν? 
> Αν ναι, άλλαξες ψυχοθεραπευτή και πόσες συνεδρίες διήρκησαν? 
> 
> Υπάρχει αντιπρόταση στην επίλυση των ζητημάτων του συγκεκριμένου θέματος που αφορά 
> τις φοβίες (αγχώδεις διαταραχές και ευρύτερα νευρώσεις, προσθέτω εγώ) κατά τη γνώμη σου? 
> Αν προτείνεις κάτι, συγκεκριμένα τι θα ήταν αυτό? Ψυχανάλυση? Κάτι άλλο?


εχω κανει ψυχοθεραπεια ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΙΚΗ με 3 διαφορετικους ψυχολογους ....ανχωδης διαταραχη κτλ δεν θα ηθελα να μιλησω εδω παραπανω για συγκεκριμενο προβλημα μου ...συμπεριλαμβανομενης αγοραφοβειας εφυδρωση κτλ δεν εχω παρει φαρμακα μεχρι τωρα και εχω γνωρησει εδω και 6 χρονια συγκεκριμενο ψυχολογο που ειχε καποια εμπειρια στην πρωτογενη θεραπεια και ειδα εκει παρολο τα προβληματα και τα ερωτηματικα μου που καΙ ΠΑΛΙ μιλαμε για κατι που σηκωνει πολυ συζητηση ....οτι αναγνωρησα το γιατι χρειαζεται κατι διαφορετικο απο την συμπεριφορικη προσεγγιση στα προβληματα οπως αυτα που συζηταμε εδω ....δυστηχως η συγκεκριμενη θεραπευτικη σωστα .....γεινεται μονο στο primal center στο los angeles και εχει μεγαλο κοστοσ 8 μηνες 25000 ευρω περιπου υπαρχει λογως ομως που επειμενω χρειαζεται ο καθενας να διαβασει και να σκεφτει κανενας δεν μπορει να υποδειξει τιποτε σε κανεναν εγω προταση κανω διοτι τα φαρμακα δεν ειναι λυση ειναι υποστηρικτικη τιποτε παραπανω και το ιδιο ειναι η συμπεριφορικη χρειαζεται να αναβοιωσουμε και να μαθουμε καταρχην τι ειναι αυτο τι σημαινει αναβοιωνω να παψουμε να σκεφτομαστε παραψυχολογικα και μεταφυσικα ....www.primaltherapy.com διαβασε αυτα απο μενα εχω βαλει ενα στοχο αλλα καθε μερα υποφερω γιατι εχω και τεραστιο οικογενειακο προβλημα με την αδελφη μου και δεν ειμαι στα καλητερα μου

----------


## elis

να σασ πω και γω την παπαρια μου οτι θεραπεια δεν υπαρχει αλλα υπαρχει λυση
μπακαλικα λοιπον η λυση ειναι να προχωρησεισ μπροστα και να μην σε ενοχλει
αυτη ειναι η λυση μπακαλικη ναι μεν αλλα λειτουργει απο αρχαιοτατων χρονων
και μαλλον δε γινεται αλλιωσ δε θα υπαρχει εξελιξη

----------


## 66psy

αν ηταν τοσο απλο να προχωρισουμε μπροστα ελις δεν θα βασανιζομασταν τοσο καιρο με τοσες εναλλακτικες μορφες θεραπειας...

----------


## elis

ποιοσ σ ειπε οτι ειναι απλο και ποιοσ ειπε οτι ειναι ευκολο
αν το κανεισ για μενα ειναι μαγκια και θελει κοτσια
αλλα δε γινεται αλλιωσ δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση
κατσε ψαξε ολο το συμπαν θεραπεια δε θα βρεισ
και σηκω ενα πρωι και πεσ στον εαυτο σου εχω αυτα θελω αυτα
θα προσπαθησω να τα κανω οπωσ μπορω και οπωσ θελω
αμα το λεσ καθε μερα αυτο στον εαυτο σου καποια στιγμη και θα επανελθεισ κι ολα θα γινουν

----------


## primal71

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9eysxYH7PY

----------


## ioannis2

> εχω κανει ψυχοθεραπεια ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΙΚΗ με 3 διαφορετικους ψυχολογους ....ανχωδης διαταραχη κτλ δεν θα ηθελα να μιλησω εδω παραπανω για συγκεκριμενο προβλημα μου ...συμπεριλαμβανομενης αγοραφοβειας εφυδρωση κτλ δεν εχω παρει φαρμακα μεχρι τωρα και εχω γνωρησει εδω και 6 χρονια συγκεκριμενο ψυχολογο που ειχε καποια εμπειρια στην πρωτογενη θεραπεια και ειδα εκει παρολο τα προβληματα και τα ερωτηματικα μου που καΙ ΠΑΛΙ μιλαμε για κατι που σηκωνει πολυ συζητηση ....οτι αναγνωρησα το γιατι χρειαζεται κατι διαφορετικο απο την συμπεριφορικη προσεγγιση στα προβληματα οπως αυτα που συζηταμε εδω ....δυστηχως η συγκεκριμενη θεραπευτικη σωστα .....γεινεται μονο στο primal center στο los angeles και εχει μεγαλο κοστοσ 8 μηνες 25000 ευρω περιπου υπαρχει λογως ομως που επειμενω χρειαζεται ο καθενας να διαβασει και να σκεφτει κανενας δεν μπορει να υποδειξει τιποτε σε κανεναν εγω προταση κανω διοτι τα φαρμακα δεν ειναι λυση ειναι υποστηρικτικη τιποτε παραπανω και το ιδιο ειναι η συμπεριφορικη  χρειαζεται να αναβοιωσουμε και να μαθουμε καταρχην τι ειναι αυτο τι σημαινει αναβοιωνω να παψουμε να σκεφτομαστε παραψυχολογικα και μεταφυσικα ....www.primaltherapy.com διαβασε αυτα απο μενα εχω βαλει ενα στοχο αλλα καθε μερα υποφερω γιατι εχω και τεραστιο οικογενειακο προβλημα με την αδελφη μου και δεν ειμαι στα καλητερα μου


Συμφωνώ κατ' αρχήν πως απλά με τη φαρμκαευτική αγωγή ή με το να μαθεις καποια μεθοδο ψυχοθεραπειας (πχ τη γνωστική συμπεριφορική) δεν έλυσες το προβλημα. Το ίδιο πιστευω ισχυει και για το primal center στο los angeles, συμπέρασμα το όποιο βγαζω με βάση τις γνωσεις και εμπειρια μου απ τα αλλα δυο!

Επειδή το πρόβλημα ειναι στη σκεψη, ήτοι αν δεν δουλεψει κανεις με τον εαυτό του, αν δεν τον εκπαιδευσει, ήτοι αν δεν παλέψει με τη σκεψη του δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Πχ ενας μαθητης που θελει να περασει σε καλή σχολή στις πανελλαδικες, στα καλύτερα φροντιστηρια, συγράμματα και στους καλύτερους καθηγητες κι αν ανατρέξει δεν πρόκειται να περασει αν δεν προσηλωθεί στη μελέτη, ήτοι στον δικό του κόπο, αφού υποβοηθήθηκε (κι απλα μέχρι εκει) από τα υπόλοιπα που προειπα. Ακριβως το ίδιο κι εδώ! 

Και πιστεω πολύ δυσκολα θα βρεις ατομο το οποιο αποθεραπευτηκες πλήρως απο το ψυχολογικά. Απλά όλοι συνειδητοποίησαν το πρόβλημα και βελτιώθηκαν (υποβοηθούμενοι από τις μεθόδους αυτες) σε κάποιο βαθμό. Ίσως όχι σημαντικό βαθμό. Απλά προτεινα τη συγκεκριμένη μέθοδο επειδή τη δουλεψα, κι ειδα βελτίωση, κανοντας πραγματα πχ αναλογα σαν αυτο που ειπες με το ανσανσερ, σε οτιδήποιτε στη ζωη θα απαιτουσε αυτη την εξοικειωση, όπως με το ανσανσερ. Απλα και πάλι λέω πως δεν ειναι ευκολα τα πραγματα, και σ αυτο πιστευω συμφωνουμε. Μια καλή βελτιωση ειδα, ήθελα όμως ακόμα πιο πολλή θέληση.

Γιατί επιμένεις στην αναβίωση? Δλδ να επαναφερει κανεις στη μνημη τα άσχημα βιώματα. Κι αυτο θα του σβησει τις συνεπειες? Καποτε η απελπισία στην οποια οδηγουν το μη ξεπερασμα των ψυχολογικών και τα προβληματα που αυτα επισωρευουν συνεχως στη ζωή του ατομου, κάνουν το άτομο να επιζητα οτιδήποτε μεθόδους πιστευοντας πως εκει θα βρεθεί η λύτρωση, κι αυτο τρεφει το άτομο με αισιοδοξία και ελπίδα μέσα στον πόνο του. Έχω ακούσει για πολλές μεθόδους. Αυτη που προτεινα την βρηκα μεθοδολογική, με δομή, πιο επιστημονική και η προσωπική μου εμπειρία λέει πως ειναι αποτελεσματική. 

Δυστυχως όμως όλα βρισκονται στη σκέψη. Κι όσο πιο βαθύ ειναι το πρόβλημα, ήτοι οσο πιο βαθια στο παρελθον του ατομου παει κι οσο πιο εντονα ήταν τα βιωματα και τα ψυχολογικα τραυματα που επεσώρευσαν, τόσο πιο δυσκολο ειναι να θεραπευθει και τοσο πιο εντονη η καθαρα προσωπική προσπάθεια που χρειαζεται. Απλά μια καλή μέθοδος ψυχοθεραπειας (επιστημονική κατα βάση) θα του προσφερει μια καλύτερη υποβοήθιση στην προσπαθεια του αυτη.

----------


## primal71

> Συμφωνώ κατ' αρχήν πως απλά με τη φαρμκαευτική αγωγή ή με το να μαθεις καποια μεθοδο ψυχοθεραπειας (πχ τη γνωστική συμπεριφορική) δεν έλυσες το προβλημα. Το ίδιο πιστευω ισχυει και για το primal center στο los angeles, συμπέρασμα το όποιο βγαζω με βάση τις γνωσεις και εμπειρια μου απ τα αλλα δυο!
> 
> Επειδή το πρόβλημα ειναι στη σκεψη, ήτοι αν δεν δουλεψει κανεις με τον εαυτό του, αν δεν τον εκπαιδευσει, ήτοι αν δεν παλέψει με τη σκεψη του δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Πχ ενας μαθητης που θελει να περασει σε καλή σχολή στις πανελλαδικες, στα καλύτερα φροντιστηρια, συγράμματα και στους καλύτερους καθηγητες κι αν ανατρέξει δεν πρόκειται να περασει αν δεν προσηλωθεί στη μελέτη, ήτοι στον δικό του κόπο, αφού υποβοηθήθηκε (κι απλα μέχρι εκει) από τα υπόλοιπα που προειπα. Ακριβως το ίδιο κι εδώ! 
> 
> Και πιστεω πολύ δυσκολα θα βρεις ατομο το οποιο αποθεραπευτηκες πλήρως απο το ψυχολογικά. Απλά όλοι συνειδητοποίησαν το πρόβλημα και βελτιώθηκαν (υποβοηθούμενοι από τις μεθόδους αυτες) σε κάποιο βαθμό. Ίσως όχι σημαντικό βαθμό. Απλά προτεινα τη συγκεκριμένη μέθοδο επειδή τη δουλεψα, κι ειδα βελτίωση, κανοντας πραγματα πχ αναλογα σαν αυτο που ειπες με το ανσανσερ, σε οτιδήποιτε στη ζωη θα απαιτουσε αυτη την εξοικειωση, όπως με το ανσανσερ. Απλα και πάλι λέω πως δεν ειναι ευκολα τα πραγματα, και σ αυτο πιστευω συμφωνουμε. Μια καλή βελτιωση ειδα, ήθελα όμως ακόμα πιο πολλή θέληση.
> 
> Γιατί επιμένεις στην αναβίωση? Δλδ να επαναφερει κανεις στη μνημη τα άσχημα βιώματα. Κι αυτο θα του σβησει τις συνεπειες? Καποτε η απελπισία στην οποια οδηγουν το μη ξεπερασμα των ψυχολογικών και τα προβληματα που αυτα επισωρευουν συνεχως στη ζωή του ατομου, κάνουν το άτομο να επιζητα οτιδήποτε μεθόδους πιστευοντας πως εκει θα βρεθεί η λύτρωση, κι αυτο τρεφει το άτομο με αισιοδοξία και ελπίδα μέσα στον πόνο του. Έχω ακούσει για πολλές μεθόδους. Αυτη που προτεινα την βρηκα μεθοδολογική, με δομή, πιο επιστημονική και η προσωπική μου εμπειρία λέει πως ειναι αποτελεσματική. 
> 
> Δυστυχως όμως όλα βρισκονται στη σκέψη. Κι όσο πιο βαθύ ειναι το πρόβλημα, ήτοι οσο πιο βαθια στο παρελθον του ατομου παει κι οσο πιο εντονα ήταν τα βιωματα και τα ψυχολογικα τραυματα που επεσώρευσαν, τόσο πιο δυσκολο ειναι να θεραπευθει και τοσο πιο εντονη η καθαρα προσωπική προσπάθεια που χρειαζεται. Απλά μια καλή μέθοδος ψυχοθεραπειας (επιστημονική κατα βάση) θα του προσφερει μια καλύτερη υποβοήθιση στην προσπαθεια του αυτη.


ΕΠΕΙΜΕΝΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ αυτο που εγω προσωπικα βοιωσα και ειναι πολυ λιγο ακομη δεν εχει καμια σχεση με ολο αυτο που περιγραφεισ και υποστηριζεις ....τιποτε δεν καταφερνεισ με τη σκεψη.διοτι πως να χρησιμοποιησεις τη σκεψη για να επιλησεις ενα τραυμα γεννησης τοτε που δεν υπηρχε ακομη η λογικη το τμημα εκεινο του εγκεφαλικου φλοιου που κανει τις ανωτερες επεξεργασιες στον εγκεφαλο και που τωρα επειρεαζεται απο τα μηνυματα αυτου του πρωιμου τραυματος ειναι αδυνατον αυτο μπορει να γεινει μονο με βυθιση σιγα σιγα στο παρελθον και αυτο γεινεται μεσα απο την primal ...οταν ασχολησε με τα συμπτωματα και πως αυτα θα περιοριστουν πως θα αρχησεις να λειτουργεισ καλητερα συνηθως μιλαμε για αλλο πραγμα .....κατι τετοιο που περιγραφει και ο γιατρος στο βιντεο για μια κοινωνια που ειναι παραγωγικη λειτουργικη αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση συναισθηματικα υγιεις και ελευθερη .
Η αναβιωση ειναι κατι που αν δεν το βοιωσεις δεν περιγραφεται .... και πιστευω οτι ειναι το μελλον στην θεραπευτικη που μπορει πραγματικα να θεση νεες βασεις για το τι και το πως στην επιστημονικη ερευνα οσον αφορα την ψυχοθεραπευτικη το προβλημα για μενα λοιπον δεν ειναι η σκεψη αλλα ΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΩΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΣΤΕ

----------


## 1984muzzy

Το γνωσιακό ‘κομμάτι’ μιας ψυχοθεραπείας γνωσιακού-συμπεριφορικού μοντέλου ασχολείται ακριβώς με το να γνωρίσεις τον εαυτό σου και να καταλάβεις από πού προέρχονται-πηγάζουν αυτά που σου συμβαίνουν. Συνδυαστικά με αυτό ακριβώς, να σημειώσω κάτι εδώ. Ένας ψυχοθεραπευτής γνωσιακού-συμπεριφορικού μοντέλου δε σημαίνει ότι είναι σώνει και ντε εν προκειμένω συμπεριφοριστής ή θα ακολουθήσει τακτικές μιας και μόνο σχολής. Το πιθανότερο (και ίσως και καλύτερο) είναι να συγκεράσει θεωρίες και ακαδημαϊκές γνώσεις διαφόρων σχολών. Τι θέλω να πω με αυτό? Ότι είναι σχεδόν απίθανο να μη σου υποβληθούν ερωτήσεις ανασκόπησης του παρελθόντος που αφορούν πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις τουλάχιστον όσο θυμάσαι τον εαυτό σου. Με απλά λόγια σε φέρνει μπροστά από τον καθρέφτη σου (με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται). 

Το παράδειγμα με το ασανσέρ είναι πράγματι ένα παράδειγμα συμπεριφορισμού. Αναρωτιέμαι όμως εγώ, μόνο αυτό μας μένει? Το ασανσέρ για το ασανσέρ? Το ότι το λύσαμε τότε με αυτόν τον τρόπο ΔΕΝ μας λέει κάτι? Δεν πρέπει αυτό να μας γεμίσει αισιοδοξία για το επόμενο που θα ακολουθήσει? Αν ακολουθήσει… Εγώ σήμερα λέω αυτό που λέει και η φράση «ότι ναι να ρθει θε να ρθεί και αν δεν ερθεί…μαγκιά του» Το ξέρουμε όλοι μας ότι πολλές από τις διαταραχές άγχους είναι είτε δυσίατες είτε ανίατες. Ζούμε όμως με αυτή τη γνώση και είμαστε εδώ!!! Όμως αν έχουμε δει καλυτέρευση ή και εξάλειψη του προβλήματος μέσω κάποιου τρόπου, δεν πρέπει να μείνουμε στο δια ταύτα? Στο καθαυτό. Ότι βοηθηθήκαμε και είμαστε έτοιμοι να αντιμετωπίσουμε και το επόμενο. 

Σε σχέση με το ποστάρισμα της θεματοθέτριας το βρίσκω πέρα για πέρα αισιόδοξο και θα την προέτρεπα μάλιστα (και την κάθε ΜΑΡΟ_86), να συνεχίσει να δίνει αισιόδοξα μηνύματα στους ανθρώπους σ αυτό τον ιστό. Το γεγονός μάλιστα ότι λέει καθαρά ότι … στα λόγια είναι, πρακτικά είναι λίγο δύσκολο… αλλά που θα πάει θα τα καταφέρει, πιθανόν να το κάνει στα πλαίσια μιας μικρής ασυνείδητης ‘έκθεσης’, με σκοπό να βοηθήσει τον εαυτό της. Το παλεύει πρώτα πρώτα με το να το γράφει και έπειτα να το διαβάζει. Με αυτοσυντήρηση έχει να κάνει. Πάρα πολύ θετικό. Και ακόμα πιο θετικό, το γεγονός ότι το μοιράζεται. Δεν έχει καμία σημασία με ποιο τρόπο το παλεύει η συγκεκριμένη. Εγώ στέκομαι στο περιεχόμενο.

----------


## elis

@primal
επειδη εχεισ κολλησει ακου λιγο να δεισ πωσ ειναι τα πραγματα περπαταμε σε αυτο το πλανητη καποια χρονια οι ανθρωποι
εχει επελθει καποια προοδοσ κοινωνικη και τεχνολογικη αυτο που ζητασ εσυ ειναι να ξαναγυρισουμε ολοι γτ ολοι γεννηθηκαμε
στο σημειο μηδεν και να τα ξαναζησουμε και με καποιο τροπο αυτο θα μασ κανει καλο αν καταλαβα καλα δλδ να ακυρωσουμε ενα καρο 
επιστημεσ και εκατομυρια ανθρωπουσ πριν αοπ εμασ για κατι που δε ξερουμε και σιγουρα αν αξιζει
η ψυχιατρικη μαζι σου ειναι απατη οχι για κανενα αλλο λογο αλλα γτ δεν ειναι αοπτελεσματικη
αλλα ελα στην πραγματικοτητα μονο αυτα τα οπλα εχουμε τιποτα αλλο και να κοιτασ στον τοπο σου τι μπορει να γινει
και γω αμα ημουν σε αλλη χωρα πιστεψε με θα ημουν αστροναυτησ

----------


## PAPA

> να σασ πω και γω την παπαρια μου οτι θεραπεια δεν υπαρχει αλλα υπαρχει λυση
> μπακαλικα λοιπον η λυση ειναι να προχωρησεισ μπροστα και να μην σε ενοχλει
> αυτη ειναι η λυση μπακαλικη ναι μεν αλλα λειτουργει απο αρχαιοτατων χρονων
> και μαλλον δε γινεται αλλιωσ δε θα υπαρχει εξελιξη


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον elis και θα προσθέσω όσο το ψάχνουμε το θέμα τόσο χειρότερα είναι, η υπερανάλυση μεγεθύνει το πρόβλημα. Ξεχαστείτε, και μην δίνετε τόσο μεγάλη σημασία! Δεν είναι εύκολο το ξέρω αλλά βοηθά

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

aν η ''υπεραναλυση" βρισκεται σε σημειο ασχετο με το θεμα σαφως κ δε βοηθαει για ολα δε θελει κοπο θελει απλα τροπο 
μου χε τυχει πχ αρκετες φορες με αρκετα ατομα να συζητω με καπιον το θεμα του κ αυτος να μου λεει περιστατικα που δεν ειχαν καμια σχεση με το θεμα που προεκυψε 
αυτο ακριβως ενοεις.

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPCzahwlQ_g

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGbvu3y1hk0

----------


## primal71

> @primal
> επειδη εχεισ κολλησει ακου λιγο να δεισ πωσ ειναι τα πραγματα περπαταμε σε αυτο το πλανητη καποια χρονια οι ανθρωποι
> εχει επελθει καποια προοδοσ κοινωνικη και τεχνολογικη αυτο που ζητασ εσυ ειναι να ξαναγυρισουμε ολοι γτ ολοι γεννηθηκαμε
> στο σημειο μηδεν και να τα ξαναζησουμε και με καποιο τροπο αυτο θα μασ κανει καλο αν καταλαβα καλα δλδ να ακυρωσουμε ενα καρο 
> επιστημεσ και εκατομυρια ανθρωπουσ πριν αοπ εμασ για κατι που δε ξερουμε και σιγουρα αν αξιζει
> η ψυχιατρικη μαζι σου ειναι απατη οχι για κανενα αλλο λογο αλλα γτ δεν ειναι αοπτελεσματικη
> αλλα ελα στην πραγματικοτητα μονο αυτα τα οπλα εχουμε τιποτα αλλο και να κοιτασ στον τοπο σου τι μπορει να γινει
> και γω αμα ημουν σε αλλη χωρα πιστεψε με θα ημουν αστροναυτησ


αυτο που ζηταω εγω?ποιος σοοθ ζητησε να ακυρωσεις οπως λες επιστημες και τους ανθρωπους φιλε πρωτα ενημερωνεσε και μετα γραφεισ οσο για το αλλο να κοιτας στον τοπο σου και τι θα σουνα εσυ δε μ απασχολει δε γραφεις τιποτε δεν κανεις διαλογο πραγματικο αυτο το εχεις καταλαβει μηπωσ?

----------


## ioannis2

primal71, μου κάνει εντύπωση η ένταση με την οποία μιλας (μάλλον ως αποτελεσμα/συνέπεια των δικών σου θεματων) και ξέχωρα απ αυτό η επιμονή σου στη μεθοδο της αναβιωσης στη σκεψη, με τη βοήθεια ειδικού, τραυματικών εμπειριών ώστε μέσα από αυτες να προκύψει η θεραπεία. Η αναβίωση, δλδ το κάλεσμα του ατομου να επανφερει στη μνημη του ενα τραυμα ως εαν να το ξαναζει ειναι επίσης αφεαυτού μια τραυματική εμπειρία. 
Κι αυτα τα συμπερασματα που θα βγουν, με τη βοηθεια του ειδικού, μέσα απ την αναβίωση, πόσο εύκολο ειναι για το άτομο να τα πραγματώσει (όπως θα κανε δλδ με αυτα που του παρεχει η οποιαδηποτε αλλη μεθοδος ψυχοθεραπειας)? Θα του σβησουν το τραυμα? Θα ξεκινησει μεσα του μια διαδικασία διαφορετικής αντίκρισης των γενεσιουργων τραυματικών εμπειριών ώστε να μεταβληθούν (νοειεται προς το καλό) οι συνέπειες που τα τραυματα αφησαν στη ψυχολογια του και συνεπως να βελτιωθει η ζωη του στο σημερα? 
Μου φαινεται πως η προσωπική προσπάθεια, ήτοι ύψος του μοχθου, της εσωτερικης διεργασίας, κυρίως δε της θελησης προς πραγματωση θα ειναι το ίδιο όπως με κάθε αλλη μέθοδο. 
Έχεις δοκιμάσει κι αλλες μεθόδους? Δοκίμασες κι αυτη και την βρηκες την πιο αποτελεσματική?

----------


## PAPA

Primal71 ενδιαφέρουσα μέθοδος, φαντάζομαι ότι το έχεις ψάξει πάρα πολύ και θα εφαρμόζεται στο εξωτερικό να υποθέσω. Πάντως εγώ θυμάμαι πολλά πράγματα από την παιδική μου ηλικία και τώρα που είμαι και μαμά μου ανατρέχω πιο συχνά. Προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ πως ήμουν εγώ παιδάκι! Όταν ήμουν μικρή θυμάμαι ένα γεγονός έντονο ότι είχα την αίσθηση ότι είχα ξαναζήσει και στο παρελθόν!! Σας κούφανα??????? Α και σε μια προσπάθεια αναβίωσης ενός καταθλιπτικού επεισοδίου που έκανα μόνη μου, σημειωτέον δεν έχω κάνει ΠΟΤΕ ψυχοθεραπεία, τι έπαθα? Κατάθλιψη!! Στην αναβίωση σκεφτόμουν πως ένοιωθα όταν έπαθα κατάθλιψη στην εφηβεία! Δεν έχω διαβάσει πότε για τη μέθοδο αναβίωσης απλά μου βγήκε έτσι! Γι αυτό κι εγώ πιστεύω όπως και ο Ιωάννης ότι κάτι τέτοιο όπως το περιγράφεις δεν θα με βοηθούσε. Μπορεί βέβαια με τη σωστή καθοδήγηση από ειδικό να είχε αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## primal71

> Primal71 ενδιαφέρουσα μέθοδος, φαντάζομαι ότι το έχεις ψάξει πάρα πολύ και θα εφαρμόζεται στο εξωτερικό να υποθέσω. Πάντως εγώ θυμάμαι πολλά πράγματα από την παιδική μου ηλικία και τώρα που είμαι και μαμά μου ανατρέχω πιο συχνά. Προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ πως ήμουν εγώ παιδάκι! Όταν ήμουν μικρή θυμάμαι ένα γεγονός έντονο ότι είχα την αίσθηση ότι είχα ξαναζήσει και στο παρελθόν!! Σας κούφανα??????? Α και σε μια προσπάθεια αναβίωσης ενός καταθλιπτικού επεισοδίου που έκανα μόνη μου, σημειωτέον δεν έχω κάνει ΠΟΤΕ ψυχοθεραπεία, τι έπαθα? Κατάθλιψη!! Στην αναβίωση σκεφτόμουν πως ένοιωθα όταν έπαθα κατάθλιψη στην εφηβεία! Δεν έχω διαβάσει πότε για τη μέθοδο αναβίωσης απλά μου βγήκε έτσι! Γι αυτό κι εγώ πιστεύω όπως και ο Ιωάννης ότι κάτι τέτοιο όπως το περιγράφεις δεν θα με βοηθούσε. Μπορεί βέβαια με τη σωστή καθοδήγηση από ειδικό να είχε αποτέλεσμα!


προσπαθεις να πεις κατι? γιατι ολα αυτα που βαφτιζεις αναβιωση μονο αναβιωση δεν ειναι ειναι πολυ ποιο απλο να πεις οτι ολα αυτα τα θεωρω κουταμαρες παρα να γραφεις αυτα περι αλλης ζωης και οτι με αναβιωση σε καταθληπτικο επισοδιο επαθες καταθλιψη...δεν μπορεις με το μυαλο και τη σκεψη να κανεις αναβιωση το να αναπωλεις το παρελθον δεν ειναι αναβιωση ....οποτε αυτο που σου βγηκε δεν εχει σχεση ....οποτε συμφωνησε με οποιον θες αλλα οταν ξεκινας απο υποθεσεις και λες δεν εχω διαβασει δεν εχω ψαξει καταλαβενεις τοτε ετσι?η σωστη καθοδηγηση ειναι το παν και αυτο λειπει και δυστηχως φανταζομαι θα αργησει πολυ ακομη εδω στην ελλαδα κατι τετοιο γιατι εχουμε τοσο ο καθενας κλειστει εγωιστικα στο καβουκι του( και πρωτοι δυστηχως οι ειδικοι) που ενω πιστευουμε οτι εχουμε αποψη το μονο που κανουμε ειναι να αναμασαμε το τιποτε η να ασχολουμαστε τοσο με τα συμπτωματα που χανουμε το ολον ...

----------


## primal71

> primal71, μου κάνει εντύπωση η ένταση με την οποία μιλας (μάλλον ως αποτελεσμα/συνέπεια των δικών σου θεματων) και ξέχωρα απ αυτό η επιμονή σου στη μεθοδο της αναβιωσης στη σκεψη, με τη βοήθεια ειδικού, τραυματικών εμπειριών ώστε μέσα από αυτες να προκύψει η θεραπεία. Η αναβίωση, δλδ το κάλεσμα του ατομου να επανφερει στη μνημη του ενα τραυμα ως εαν να το ξαναζει ειναι επίσης αφεαυτού μια τραυματική εμπειρία. 
> Κι αυτα τα συμπερασματα που θα βγουν, με τη βοηθεια του ειδικού, μέσα απ την αναβίωση, πόσο εύκολο ειναι για το άτομο να τα πραγματώσει (όπως θα κανε δλδ με αυτα που του παρεχει η οποιαδηποτε αλλη μεθοδος ψυχοθεραπειας)? Θα του σβησουν το τραυμα? Θα ξεκινησει μεσα του μια διαδικασία διαφορετικής αντίκρισης των γενεσιουργων τραυματικών εμπειριών ώστε να μεταβληθούν (νοειεται προς το καλό) οι συνέπειες που τα τραυματα αφησαν στη ψυχολογια του και συνεπως να βελτιωθει η ζωη του στο σημερα? 
> Μου φαινεται πως η προσωπική προσπάθεια, ήτοι ύψος του μοχθου, της εσωτερικης διεργασίας, κυρίως δε της θελησης προς πραγματωση θα ειναι το ίδιο όπως με κάθε αλλη μέθοδο. 
> Έχεις δοκιμάσει κι αλλες μεθόδους? Δοκίμασες κι αυτη και την βρηκες την πιο αποτελεσματική?


η τραυματικη εμπειρια που αναβοιωνεται μετα απο οχι μικρο χρονικο διαστημα ενσωματωνεται δημιουργει συνειδητοτητα και επιγνωση του γιατι πραγματικα δεν μπορει να αποτελεσει ποτε εκ νεου το ιδιο τραυματικο γεγονος ... συνδεεται νευροφυσιολογικα με τη σκεψεις μας και τις κυριαρχει και με εμμονες διαστροφικες συμπεριφορες κτλ .... ειναι η μη εκπληρωση των πρωιμων βασικων αναγκων ..... τωρα μεσα απο αυτο ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΒΟΙΩΣΗ μονο μπορουμε να επιτρεψουμε στο συναισθημα να βγει οπως ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΖΗΣΩ ΣΚΗΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΘΗΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΛΑΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΠΙΕΣΜΕΝΟΥ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ.. και οταν αυτη η εμπειρια μπορει να επειρεασει την μεθυλιωση του κυτταρου ναι μπορει να το κανει να μεταβαλει δηλαδη αυτο που επρεπε να ειμαστε ....χρειαζομαστε λοιπον τι σωστη μεθοδο οχι οποιαδηποτε μεθοδο οχι συνδυασμο μεθοδων ..επειδη αυτο επιτασει οχι ενας προσωπικος μας εγωισμος αλλα το ιδιο το τραυμα το εγκεφαλικο στελεχος που δεν εχει λογικη οπως νοητικα μπορει να φανταζομαστε με αυτη τη διανοηση δεν μπορεις να πας εκει οσο και να διαβασεις οσο και να προβληματιστεις ....χρειαζεσε την τεχνικη και το συναισθημα ...ειναι σαν να ρωτησεις τι ειναι αγαπη εδω μεσα θα παρεις φανταζομαι τοσες απαντησεις οσα μελη ειναι πιστευω εγγεγραμενα .....αν ομως αναβοιωνανε ο καθενας ξεχωριστα φαναζομε πολλοι θα ερχοταν αντιμετωποι για να αρχησουν να νοιωθουν κατι ...με το ποσο λιγο αγαπηθηκαν και αυτο σωζει οχι τα ωραια λογια και οι υποθεσεις και τα στιχακια αυτα

----------


## PAPA

> προσπαθεις να πεις κατι? γιατι ολα αυτα που βαφτιζεις αναβιωση μονο αναβιωση δεν ειναι ειναι πολυ ποιο απλο να πεις οτι ολα αυτα τα θεωρω κουταμαρες παρα να γραφεις αυτα περι αλλης ζωης και οτι με αναβιωση σε καταθληπτικο επισοδιο επαθες καταθλιψη...δεν μπορεις με το μυαλο και τη σκεψη να κανεις αναβιωση το να αναπωλεις το παρελθον δεν ειναι αναβιωση ....οποτε αυτο που σου βγηκε δεν εχει σχεση ....οποτε συμφωνησε με οποιον θες αλλα οταν ξεκινας απο υποθεσεις και λες δεν εχω διαβασει δεν εχω ψαξει καταλαβενεις τοτε ετσι?η σωστη καθοδηγηση ειναι το παν και αυτο λειπει και δυστηχως φανταζομαι θα αργησει πολυ ακομη εδω στην ελλαδα κατι τετοιο γιατι εχουμε τοσο ο καθενας κλειστει εγωιστικα στο καβουκι του( και πρωτοι δυστηχως οι ειδικοι) που ενω πιστευουμε οτι εχουμε αποψη το μονο που κανουμε ειναι να αναμασαμε το τιποτε η να ασχολουμαστε τοσο με τα συμπτωματα που χανουμε το ολον ...


Κακώς το βάφτισα έτσι έχεις δίκιο, απλά γενικά δεν μου αρέσει να αναπολώ πες το κι έτσι δυσάρεστα γεγονότα, εμένα προσωπικά δεν μου κάνει καλό. Επίσης δεν μου αρέσει να ανοίγομαι σε έναν ξένο γι' αυτό αποφεύγω ψυχοθεραπείες κλπ Ότι με στενοχωρεί προσπαθώ να το μοιράζομαι με δικούς μου ανθρώπους. Η αναμόχλευση δυσάρεστων καταστάσεων εμένα και το τονίζω μιλάω μόνο για τον εαυτό μου δεν με ωφελεί. Δεν έρχομαι σε αντιπαράθεση μαζί σου γιατί δεν γνωρίζω, δεν έχω διαβάσει. Απλά εκφράζω την άποψη μου γιατί έχω βιώσει κατάθλιψη και την έχω ξεπεράσει μόνη μου χωρίς καμιά θεραπεία. Πως την ξεπέρασα? Με θετική σκέψη, με μοίρασμα, με βόλτες έστω κι αν δεν ήθελα να βγω και γενικά με το να ξεχνιέμαι και να μην σκέφτομαι ότι έχω κάτι.

----------


## primal71

> Κακώς το βάφτισα έτσι έχεις δίκιο, απλά γενικά δεν μου αρέσει να αναπολώ πες το κι έτσι δυσάρεστα γεγονότα, εμένα προσωπικά δεν μου κάνει καλό. Επίσης δεν μου αρέσει να ανοίγομαι σε έναν ξένο γι' αυτό αποφεύγω ψυχοθεραπείες κλπ Ότι με στενοχωρεί προσπαθώ να το μοιράζομαι με δικούς μου ανθρώπους. Η αναμόχλευση δυσάρεστων καταστάσεων εμένα και το τονίζω μιλάω μόνο για τον εαυτό μου δεν με ωφελεί. Δεν έρχομαι σε αντιπαράθεση μαζί σου γιατί δεν γνωρίζω, δεν έχω διαβάσει. Απλά εκφράζω την άποψη μου γιατί έχω βιώσει κατάθλιψη και την έχω ξεπεράσει μόνη μου χωρίς καμιά θεραπεία. Πως την ξεπέρασα? Με θετική σκέψη, με μοίρασμα, με βόλτες έστω κι αν δεν ήθελα να βγω και γενικά με το να ξεχνιέμαι και να μην σκέφτομαι ότι έχω κάτι.


Δεν μπορεις να αντικαταστησεις τις αρνητικες σκεψεις με θετικες(αν δεν αλλαξει πραγματικα αυτο που βαθυτερα αισθανεσαι η δεν μπορεις να αισθανθεις) ...οτι βρηκες τροπο να δρασεις και να συνεχιζεις τη ζωη σου ποιο λειτουργικα αυτο φυσικα και μπορει να γεινει και υπαρχουν πολλοι τετοιοι τροποι αλλιως δεν θα συνεχιζαμε ..... οσο για αυτο που λες για την ψυχοθεραπεια .... κανενας φιλος δεν μπορει να αντικαταστησει μια αληθινη θεραπευτικη ακομη και αν εχει τις καλητερες προθεσεις ....

----------


## PAPA

Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, αλλά ακόμα κι αν αλλάξει αυτό που βαθύτερα αισθανόμαστε, πράγμα που εγώ το θεωρώ πολύ δύσκολο να συμβεί έρχεται η ίδια η ζωή με τις δυσκολίες της, που πάλι θα σε πάρει από κάτω, και πάλι μια από τα ίδια! Είναι δύσκολο να διαχειριστείς κάποια πράγματα όταν έχεις και μια τάση να είσαι λιγάκι μελαγχολικός για να μη πω καταθλιπτικός! Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι δεν έχω γιατρευτεί κι ούτε νομίζω ότι θα μπορέσω. Η αρνητική σκέψη προηγείται της θετικής, έτσι γεννήθηκα και μάλλον αυτό δεν αλλάζει! Έχω διανύσει το μισό της ζωής μου, και εκείνο που μου λείπει περισσότερο είναι το γέλιο, θα ήθελα να γελώ πιο πολύ. Το τελευταία χρόνια μου λείπει ακόμα περισσότερο. Ελπίζω όταν θα φύγω από το μάταιο τούτο κόσμο, εκεί που θα πάω να είναι καλύτερα! Όσο όμως είμαι εδώ θα συνεχίσω να αγωνίζομαι γιατί υπόψη έχω και δυο μικρά παιδιά να μεγαλώσω!!!!! Εσύ έχεις οικογένεια?

----------


## primal71

> Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, αλλά ακόμα κι αν αλλάξει αυτό που βαθύτερα αισθανόμαστε, πράγμα που εγώ το θεωρώ πολύ δύσκολο να συμβεί έρχεται η ίδια η ζωή με τις δυσκολίες της, που πάλι θα σε πάρει από κάτω, και πάλι μια από τα ίδια! Είναι δύσκολο να διαχειριστείς κάποια πράγματα όταν έχεις και μια τάση να είσαι λιγάκι μελαγχολικός για να μη πω καταθλιπτικός! Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι δεν έχω γιατρευτεί κι ούτε νομίζω ότι θα μπορέσω. Η αρνητική σκέψη προηγείται της θετικής, έτσι γεννήθηκα και μάλλον αυτό δεν αλλάζει! Έχω διανύσει το μισό της ζωής μου, και εκείνο που μου λείπει περισσότερο είναι το γέλιο, θα ήθελα να γελώ πιο πολύ. Το τελευταία χρόνια μου λείπει ακόμα περισσότερο. Ελπίζω όταν θα φύγω από το μάταιο τούτο κόσμο, εκεί που θα πάω να είναι καλύτερα! Όσο όμως είμαι εδώ θα συνεχίσω να αγωνίζομαι γιατί υπόψη έχω και δυο μικρά παιδιά να μεγαλώσω!!!!! Εσύ έχεις οικογένεια?


οχι εγω δεν εχω οικογενεια το μικρο σου ποιο ειναι?τι να λεω παπα χαχαχ...λοιπον παντα θα ερχονται οι δυσκολιες που λες ομως δεν ειναι το ιδιο δεν ειναι δηλαδη το ιδιο μια μονιμη θλιψη απο ενα γεγονος δυσαρεστο αυτη ειναι η διαφορα να μπορω να ζω τη χαρα τη λυπη την ευχαριστηση τον ερωτα οχι ομως μεσα πο ενα φιλτρο που το παρελθον δυστηχως για πολλους δημιουργησε .... ξερεις και το κλαμα εκεινο ομως που σε κανει να οιωθεις μετα τοσο ελαφρης μπορει να ειναι το ιδιο απαραιτητο οπως μια ξεκαρδιστικη στιγμη ..... να δουμε εδω λιγο το καλητερα μαμα?

----------


## PAPA

Δήμητρα με λένε! Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς αν το θυμάσαι το μικρό μου όνομα δεν έχω θέμα. Αυτό ισχύει και για τους υπόλοιπους στο forum. Το κλάμα το έχω για ψωμοτύρι! Ειδικά από τότε που έγινα μητέρα μου βγαίνει αβίαστα! Το ξεκαρδιστικό γέλιο μου λείπει, αυτό που κρατάς τη κοιλιά σου, που πας να σκάσεις! Αυτό τελευταία μου λείπει πολύ.

----------


## elis

> αυτο που ζηταω εγω?ποιος σοοθ ζητησε να ακυρωσεις οπως λες επιστημες και τους ανθρωπους φιλε πρωτα ενημερωνεσε και μετα γραφεισ οσο για το αλλο να κοιτας στον τοπο σου και τι θα σουνα εσυ δε μ απασχολει δε γραφεις τιποτε δεν κανεις διαλογο πραγματικο αυτο το εχεις καταλαβει μηπωσ?


ξερω οτι δεν κανω διαλογο αυτη ειναι η ιστορια μου εδω μεσα ρωτα με οσουσ εχω κανει διαλογο και θα πεσεισ απο τα συννεφα αν ειναι πανω απο πεντε στα τοσα χρονια σχολια κανω και καπωσ ακομψα ορισμενεσ φορεσ
το σχολιο μου για σενα ειναι οτι εχεισ κολλησει σε αυτο το θεμα με την πραιμαλ και ενδεχομενωσ να χεισ κι αλλα πραγματα να πεισ οπωσ ολοι μασ αλλα εσυ εχεισ κολλησει εκει ε ξεκολα και γραψε και τιποτα αλλο αφου θεσ να κανεισ συζητηση υπαρχουν τοσα μελη εδω που καλιστα μπορεισ να κανεισ ωραιεσ συζητησεισ και συ εχεισ κολλησει μετα εγω φταιω;

----------


## primal71

ολους μας μας διαμορφωνουν πραγματα που ζησαμε που...δεν ζησαμε και που ψαξαμε για να ερμηνευσουμε μετα οτι μας συνεβαινε ....λοιπον προσωπικα δεν θελω να συμετασχω σε συζητησεις του νοιωθω να ζαλιζομαι με χωρησε η φιλη μου ειμαι μονος θελω περισσοτερη δοση απο εκεινο ητο αλλο φαρμακο .... οπου πιστευω οτι εχω κατι να πω ετσι κολημενα οπως λες το λεω εσυ προτιμας αυτον τον τροπο και να ανεβαζεις τραγουδια αποτι ειδα ... ξερεις κατι ομως παλι δεν θα ημουνα εκεινος που θα σου ελεγε ξεκολα απο τα videakia soy ολοι απο ολους εστω και απο τους κολλημενους οπως λες ισος κατι διαφορετικο δουμε ... αυτα...

----------


## elis

ενταξει τα βρηκαμε εγω ειμαι κολλημενοσ με τα βιντεο και συ με την πραιμαλ
καταλαβα τι θεσ να πεισ οκ το μυνημα εληφθη

----------


## ioannis2

> η τραυματικη εμπειρια που αναβοιωνεται μετα απο οχι μικρο χρονικο διαστημα ενσωματωνεται δημιουργει συνειδητοτητα και επιγνωση του γιατι πραγματικα δεν μπορει να αποτελεσει ποτε εκ νεου το ιδιο τραυματικο γεγονος ... συνδεεται νευροφυσιολογικα με τη σκεψεις μας και τις κυριαρχει και με εμμονες διαστροφικες συμπεριφορες κτλ .... ειναι η μη εκπληρωση των πρωιμων βασικων αναγκων ..... τωρα μεσα απο αυτο ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΒΟΙΩΣΗ μονο μπορουμε να επιτρεψουμε στο συναισθημα να βγει οπως ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΖΗΣΩ ΣΚΗΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΘΗΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΛΑΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΠΙΕΣΜΕΝΟΥ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ.. και οταν αυτη η εμπειρια μπορει να επειρεασει την μεθυλιωση του κυτταρου ναι μπορει να το κανει να μεταβαλει δηλαδη αυτο που επρεπε να ειμαστε ....χρειαζομαστε λοιπον τι σωστη μεθοδο οχι οποιαδηποτε μεθοδο οχι συνδυασμο μεθοδων ..επειδη αυτο επιτασει οχι ενας προσωπικος μας εγωισμος αλλα το ιδιο το τραυμα το εγκεφαλικο στελεχος που δεν εχει λογικη οπως νοητικα μπορει να φανταζομαστε με αυτη τη διανοηση δεν μπορεις να πας εκει οσο και να διαβασεις οσο και να προβληματιστεις ....χρειαζεσε την τεχνικη και το συναισθημα ...ειναι σαν να ρωτησεις τι ειναι αγαπη εδω μεσα θα παρεις φανταζομαι τοσες απαντησεις οσα μελη ειναι πιστευω εγγεγραμενα .....αν ομως αναβοιωνανε ο καθενας ξεχωριστα φαναζομε πολλοι θα ερχοταν αντιμετωποι για να αρχησουν να νοιωθουν κατι ...με το ποσο λιγο αγαπηθηκαν και αυτο σωζει οχι τα ωραια λογια και οι υποθεσεις και τα στιχακια αυτα


primal71, σόρρυ που πάλι επανέρχομαι και επιμένω, αλλά, αυτή τη μέθοδο εσύ τη δοκίμασες σε σενα νοείται με τη βοήθεια κάποιου καλού ειδικού? Ρωτάω λόγω της επιμονης σου ως προς την αποτελεσματικότητα της μεθόδου. Δεν λέω καθόλου πως η μέθοδος δεν ειναι αποτελεσματική. Απλά θα ήθελα να μάθω.
Ωστόσο, είμαι βεβαιος ότι ειναι και θεμα ιδιοσυγκρασίας του ατόμου, πχ κάποιος που ειναι ευαισθητος και δεχθηκε τραυματικές εμπειρίες κατα πασα πιθανότητα να μην ανεχόταν να φέρει στη θυμιση του υπό την καθοδήγηση του ειδικού γεγονότα ως εαν να τα ξαναζει εκιενη τη στιγμή.
Ξέρω ότι κατι ίσως συναφες γινεται στην υπνοθεραπεια (αν ειναι μορφη υπνοθεραπειας δλδ). Ίσως η μέθοδος να ειναι πιο αποτελεσματική σε ενα πιο δυνατό χαρακτηρα. 
Απλά σκέψεις λέω, όπως η δικη μου εμπειρια λέει ότι η γνωστικη συμπεριφορική μεθοδος ειναι αποτελεσματική (και πάλι όμως παιζει καποιο ρόλο ο χαρακτηρας του ατομου στο να μην ενσωματωσει αλλά και η εκταση των τραυματικών του εμπειριών).

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω βαριεμαι τα πολα επιστημονικα ακομα κ οταν τα ακουω προσπαθω να τα απλοποιησω γιατι οσο πιο μπερδεμενο ειναι κατι τοσο λιγοτερες ειναι οι πιθανοτητες να το συγκρατησει καπιος παντως αν καταλαβα καλα τι ενοει το χε πει καπιος ποιητης αυτο εκανε αυτο που φοβοταν για να το ξεπερασει.. πχ φοβοταν το ασανσερ κ εμπαινε στο ασανσερ... (ενα παραδδειγμα δικο μου για να καταλαβετε...)

----------


## primal71

> primal71, σόρρυ που πάλι επανέρχομαι και επιμένω, αλλά, αυτή τη μέθοδο εσύ τη δοκίμασες σε σενα νοείται με τη βοήθεια κάποιου καλού ειδικού? Ρωτάω λόγω της επιμονης σου ως προς την αποτελεσματικότητα της μεθόδου. Δεν λέω καθόλου πως η μέθοδος δεν ειναι αποτελεσματική. Απλά θα ήθελα να μάθω.
> Ωστόσο, είμαι βεβαιος ότι ειναι και θεμα ιδιοσυγκρασίας του ατόμου, πχ κάποιος που ειναι ευαισθητος και δεχθηκε τραυματικές εμπειρίες κατα πασα πιθανότητα να μην ανεχόταν να φέρει στη θυμιση του υπό την καθοδήγηση του ειδικού γεγονότα ως εαν να τα ξαναζει εκιενη τη στιγμή.
> Ξέρω ότι κατι ίσως συναφες γινεται στην υπνοθεραπεια (αν ειναι μορφη υπνοθεραπειας δλδ). Ίσως η μέθοδος να ειναι πιο αποτελεσματική σε ενα πιο δυνατό χαρακτηρα. 
> Απλά σκέψεις λέω, όπως η δικη μου εμπειρια λέει ότι η γνωστικη συμπεριφορική μεθοδος ειναι αποτελεσματική (και πάλι όμως παιζει καποιο ρόλο ο χαρακτηρας του ατομου στο να μην ενσωματωσει αλλά και η εκταση των τραυματικών του εμπειριών).


καλημερα γιαννη και παλι το εχω ξαναγραψει και στο ξαναλεω παλι εδω..εχω μικρη εμπειρια με την πρωτογενη θεραπεια και ειδα τη διαφορα μεταξυ του να συζηταςαπο το να μπαινεις στο σωμα σου και να ακολουθεις ενα οποιοδηποτε συναισθημα ομως επειδη ειδα καποια στιγμη οτι ο συγκεκριμενος ψυχοθεραπευτης εδω στην αθηνα που ειναι δεν εχει την καταλληλη εκπαιδευση στην primal σταματησα και αυτο γιατι προετοιμαζομαι απο ολες τις πλαυρες για να παω sto primal center ... οσον αφορα το τι ειναι αποτελεσματικο .... αν δηλαδη σου ελεγα οτι υπαρχουν θεραπευτες εκει που εχουν μετα απο 20 χρονια αναβιωσεις πως θα το σκεφτοσουν αυτο ....θα ελεγες ας πουμε το ποιο πιθανο 20 χρονιαααα και ακομη ο ιδιος οθεραπευτης εχει αναβιωσεις αρα τι ακομη υποφερει ο ιδιος???εινΑΙ ΟΜΩς ΕΤΣΙ?αυτο ο οποιοσδηποτε καλειτε να το μελετησει και να το κατανοησει μονος του αυτο τουλαχιστον μπορει ο καθενας να το κανει οταν ψαξει και εκει θα δει τη διαφορα και μεσα απο αυτο θα δει οτι θα απανηθουν και πολλα αλλα ερωτηματα οπως ειναι αυτο υπνοθεραπεια?οχι δεν ειναι .....και δεν μπορει να ηταν αλλιως θα ηταν ψυεδοαναβιωση ..μπορει το ιδιο η γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια να φτασει τοσο βαθεια στο εγκεφαλικο στελεχος που υπαρχουν μονο μουγκριτα βηχας κτλ ποτεεεε... ομως ολα αυτα δεν μπορω να τα εξηγησω εδω θα χρειαζομουνα να γραφω να γραφω και ειναι ο κοπος του καθενος που πρεπει να κανει τουλαχιστον στο κομματι της επιγνωσης γιατι συνειδητοτητα ειναι αλλο πραγμα και σημαινει βοιωνω μεσα στην θεραπεια τα μοναδικα δικα μου τη μοναδικη μου ιστορια μεσα σε μια οικογενεια...μεσα στη ιδια την κυλια της μητερας μου ... λες ευαισθητος ...ειναι μια ουσιαστικοποιηση αυτο ....συηθως σημαινει φοβαμαιιι αλλα και το ιδιο ειναι και ο δυνατος χαρακτηρας .....που μπορει να ειαι μια προβολη μαι αμυνα στον εξω κοσμο αλλα και ο ιδιος να φοβαταιιιι το ιδιο ..... το ιδιο το τραυμα καθε μερα ερχεται με τη μορφη συμπτωματων και κυριαρχει στη ζωη ποσο ανακουφιστικο ειναι να κανεις εκει σε λενχομενο περιβαλλον που ποτε δεν επαθε κανενας τιποτε ολο αυτο και κομματι κομματι να αποβαλλεις καθε μορφη καταπιεσης απο μεσα σου ...... η θεραπεια αφορα ολους εκειννους που υποφερουν και δεν ξερουν το γιατι και δεν ειαι ποτε θεραπεια οτοιδηποτε σε κανει να λειτουργεις καλητερα αλλα ποτε δεν αποκτας την πραγματικη συνειδητοτητα του γιατι απο που προερχεται ολο αυτο ...αλλο το ενα αλλο το αλλο ...γιατι και πολλοι οταν λενε θεραπεια συνηθως εννοουν το ατομο να ειναι ποιο λειτουργικο εγω δε μιαλαω για αυτο ....καλημερααα γιαννη και σε ολους
In the field of shrinks we usually mean his emotional makeup is askew; his views and perceptions are off, and he can’t be counted on for stability and reliability. He is damaged.

But do we also mean that he is physically damaged? Do we take into account the physical aspects of the damage? Or does it find itself limited to the emotional? In Shrinkdom never the twain shall meet; it is all rather ephemeral. But we usually confine ourselves to the emotional. But what about when the “emotional has physical effects? And physical origins? Usually it is a long leap from the emotional damage to the physical. That is why doctors spend their lives studying diabetes, high blood pressure, migraines and asthma, and it still eludes them. It is as if the symptoms spring de novo apart from their roots and are taken as complete entities by themselves. So we go on studying the minutia of the symptoms separated from their origins. *The result of all this study is to try to control the symptom not cure it. Big Pharma is not so interested in cure when crushing symptoms is so powerful a choice; an incentive which can go in into infinity. And sadly, patients who suffer so much are willing to accept the control of the symptom as the main goal of treatment.*
*arthurjanov blog*

----------


## Johnc

Και εγω με τις κωλοφοβίες έχω βαρεθεί.

----------


## ioannis2

Κατανοητόν! Ανατρέχεις στην αρχική πηγή του προβλήματος. 
Η μνημη δεν διαγραφει. Τουλάχιστον με τον τροπο που εισηγεισαι ξερεις την αιτία. Ετσι, στο εξης δεν αφηνεις να επαναληφθουν καταστασεις του παρελθόντος. 
Από τα πολλά π' ακουω ελπίζω η μέθοδος αυτή να ειναι λυτρωτική, τουλάχιστον για τις επόμενες γενιές, αφου μου ακουγεται σχετικα νεα μεθοδος. 

Μιλησα για υπνοθεραπεια επειδη εκει εφαρμοζουν και τετοιες πρακτικες κατευθυνοντας το ατομο και καλώντας το να θυμηθει περιστατικα κλπ, να συμπαρασταθει στον τοτε εαυτο του και να βρει εκει το λάθος και να μην το επαναλαβει ως υποβολή για το μελλον (καπως ετσι). Γι αυτο μιλησα ότι μπορει να εχει και τραυματικο χαρακτηρα μια τετοια θεραπευτικη μεθοδος βασιζομενος στο τι ξερω απο υπνοθεραπεια.

Ο καθενας βεβαια μπορει να εχει τις επιφυλάξεις του με βαση τα δικα του βιωματα και τροπο σκεψης.

Για εμενα, απλα δουλευω με βαση αυτα που εμαθα, τα οποια με βοηθησαν να συνειδητοποιησω το προβλημα, ολο και πιο παλύ να βελτιωνομαι, ανατροφοδοτώντας θετικά τη σκέψη μου ώστε στη σκεψη μου να υποβαθμίζονται τα αρνητικα μεσα απο τα θετικα που φερνει η διαδικασία της βελτίωσης και γενικά να γινεται πιο ποιοτική η ζωη μου. Δεν εχω κουραγιο στο εξης να εμπλακω σε αλλη μεθοδο, απλα΄αυτη/ες που δοκιμασα και βρηκα ως θετικη/ες τις αξιοποιώ στην καθημερινη μου ζωη. 

Ελπίζω η επιστήμη να εχει προχωρήσει τοσο πολύ όσο λες λύοντας το πρόβλημα στη ριζα του, δηλαδή εξαφανιζοντας το.

----------


## ioannis2

> Και εγω με τις κωλοφοβίες έχω βαρεθεί.



Κανε αυτο με το ανσανσερ, που προτεινα κι εγω, και η Prima71 και ο Αλέξανδρος_77. Για να το προτεινουν εδώ πολλοί πάει να πει πως ισχύει!!!

----------


## Johnc

Η φοβία μου έχει να κάνει με την καρδιά και τις αρρυθμίες οπότε δεν λειτουργεί με αυτόν τον τρόπο σε εμένα.Εκτός αν προκαλέσω ανακοπή στον εαυτό μου για να το ξεπεράσω μια και καλη :p

----------


## PAPA

Πάντως παιδιά εγώ νομίζω τελικά ότι αυτή η πρωτογενή ψυχοθεραπεία που λέει ο primal έχει βάση! Απλά σκέφτομαι πως ο συγκεκριμένος θεραπευτής θα καταφέρει να σε βάλει στην διαδικασία της αναβίωσης? Και μιλάμε για μνήμες από την κοιλιά της μάνας σου!! Θα μπορέσεις να θυμηθείς???? Εγώ πχ έχω μια τάση από μόνη μου να ανακαλώ μνήμες αλλά προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ πράγματα και δεν τα καταφέρνω πολύ καλά. Πάντως εγώ φοβάμαι το θάνατο, αυτό είναι σίγουρο! Και ρε παιδιά θυμάμαι έντονα, τώρα θα σας πω κάτι μακάβριο όταν πέθανε μια νεαρή κοπέλα τη φιλαρμονική και πόσο άσχημα ένοιωθα όταν την άκουγα. Ελπίζω να μην σας τρόμαξα και ελπίζω να μην είναι κανείς ομοιοπαθής εδώ και τον κάνω να θυμηθεί άσχημα πράγματα... μπρρρ ανατρίχιασα και μόνο που το ξαναέφερα στο προσκήνιο!

----------


## ioannis2

> Πάντως παιδιά εγώ νομίζω τελικά ότι αυτή η πρωτογενή ψυχοθεραπεία που λέει ο primal έχει βάση! Απλά σκέφτομαι πως ο συγκεκριμένος θεραπευτής θα καταφέρει να σε βάλει στην διαδικασία της αναβίωσης? Και μιλάμε για μνήμες από την κοιλιά της μάνας σου!! Θα μπορέσεις να θυμηθείς???? Εγώ πχ έχω μια τάση από μόνη μου να ανακαλώ μνήμες αλλά προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ πράγματα και δεν τα καταφέρνω πολύ καλά. Πάντως εγώ φοβάμαι το θάνατο, αυτό είναι σίγουρο! Και ρε παιδιά θυμάμαι έντονα, τώρα θα σας πω κάτι μακάβριο όταν πέθανε μια νεαρή κοπέλα τη φιλαρμονική και πόσο άσχημα ένοιωθα όταν την άκουγα. Ελπίζω να μην σας τρόμαξα και ελπίζω να μην είναι κανείς ομοιοπαθής εδώ και τον κάνω να θυμηθεί άσχημα πράγματα... μπρρρ ανατρίχιασα και μόνο που το ξαναέφερα στο προσκήνιο!


Η μέθοδος ψυχοθεραπείας από μόνη της δεν αρκεί. Ειναι κυρίως ζήτημα ατόμου αν η μέθοδος που του συστήνεται θα πετύχει στο ατομο του, θέλησης δλδ, ψυχικού σθένους και δεκτικότητας στην αλλαγή. Γι αυτό η έντονη αμφισβητηση μου, όχι ως προς την επιστημονικοτητα της μεθοδου αλλά, ως προς το αν θα πετυχει στο καθε συγκεκριμενο ατομο. Για μενα εκει ειναι η ουσία. Γι αυτο η τοση συζητηση μου με την Primal.

----------


## primal71

> Η μέθοδος ψυχοθεραπείας από μόνη της δεν αρκεί. Ειναι κυρίως ζήτημα ατόμου αν η μέθοδος που του συστήνεται θα πετύχει στο ατομο του, θέλησης δλδ, ψυχικού σθένους και δεκτικότητας στην αλλαγή. Γι αυτό η έντονη αμφισβητηση μου, όχι ως προς την επιστημονικοτητα της μεθοδου αλλά, ως προς το αν θα πετυχει στο καθε συγκεκριμενο ατομο. Για μενα εκει ειναι η ουσία. Γι αυτο η τοση συζητηση μου με την Primal.


καλημερα ιωαννη να σου συστηθω κιολας δημητρη με λενε αρα τον primal ...xaxa οσο γιαυτο που γραφεις ποιο πανω παντα πρωταρχικο σε οτι αφορα την αλλαγη και ποσο μαλιστα στον ψυχισμο μας εχει να κανει η θεληση η δικη μας επιθυμια για κατι τετοιο αλλα και ακομη το επιπεδο του πονου που χρειαζεται να βοιωθει οτως μπορουν στην πορεια να αποτελεσουν καθοριστικο παραγοντα για την συνεχιση της θεραπειας ..και οι αλλαγες που αυτο ολο συμβαινει να δημιουργει στον κοινωνικο μας περιγυρο ..συγγενεις φιλους εργασια κτλ.....ειναι αρκετοι οι λογοι που καποιος δε θα δοκιμασει η στην πορεια δε θα συνεχισει....και υπαρχουν αναλυτικα πολλες περιπτωσεις οπως εχω διαβασει εκει οπου γυρισαν ατομα στην θεραπεια αφου την ειχαν εγκαταλειψη για καποια χρονια οσο για την επιστημονικοτητα παντα υπαρχουν επιστημονες που ειναι εξαιρετικοι ο καθενας στην εξειδικευση του που φυσικα δεν δουλευουν για να αποδειξουν κατι η για να τεκμηριωσουν καμια primal απλα μεσα απο ασθενη δημιουργηθηκε σιγα σιγα μια τεχνικη αποκτησε θεωρια και εξελισεται μεσα απο αυτους και μια αμφιδρομη σχεση με ανακαλυψεις σε διαφορα πειραματα ενισχυουν την προσπαθεια αυτη πιστευω οτι σε 10 σε 20 και παραπανω χρωνια μπορει να υπαρχουν νεα στοιχεια αρκει να ειμαστε στο σωστο δρομο αυτο εχει μεγαλητερη για μενα σημασια ....ο σωστος τροπος που ολο θα βελτιωνεται για να οδηγειτε ο καθενας μας σωστα εκει που χρειαζεται να φτασει

----------

